#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Vuiffuiv 04

## tomv

Vrijdag 19-11-04 productie gehad in Zwijnaarden bij Gent.
Er waren ong 4000 man aanwezig.

Lijstje:
6  x Iwash 575EB
12 x SL 250
3  x Strobo 1500W
6  x Sixbar P64 1kW
3  x ACL set
4  x blinder
8  x losse P64 1kW
2  x ZR33
1  x Ventura

En dan nog bergje truss, 8 takels waarvan 6 elektro's en 4 manfrotto's

foto's:


















Hebben zelfs mini-forummeeting gehouden he dries  :Wink: 
De limburgers hebben hun best weer eens gedaan in de vlaanders  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wat een aparte manier om die line-array's op te stellen, nu moet ik zeggen dat ik nooit van Line's gebruikmaak, maar ik dacht dat die altijd gevlogen moesten worden.

nu moet ik zeggen dat het een beetje vreemd voorover staat. Stond dat wel stevig??
verder vindt ik die statieven op het podium niet zo mooi, kon je deze truss niet vliegen??

moet zeggen dat het er verder toppie uitziet

----------


## tomv

De line-array (martin W8LM) kan zowel gevlogen als groudstacked geplaatst worden. Als je goed kijkt zie je vanvoor 2 stukken metaal uisteken. Deze vangen de krachten op en voorkomen zo kantelen. Voor de zekerheid leggen we ze ook iedere keer vast met een spanband.

Op podium konden we niks vliegen. De frontruss waar die 4 'armen' naar onder komen hing aan het eerste spant. Maar vanuit zaal bekeken vielen die niet echt op.

----------


## driesmees

jajah,
ik ben eens komen kijken, wpijtig dat ik niet kon blijven...
Tom, je geeft geen enkele foto van je trussverlichting :Wink: 
Kmoet zeggen dat alles mooi was afgewerkt, en de multikabels waren ook een kunstwerk hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

bij deze foto van truss verlichting.


En die multikabels, tja dat aantal kan al eens oplopen he [^]

Maart zijn we weer daar, komt ge maar weer es af he

----------


## Mark-LED

zwaar netjes, hier kan ik urenlang naar kijken [8D]

----------


## Harmen

beetje jammer van de zijkant, is dat nu landbouwzeil of iets dergelijks?
verder erg leuke constructie! vooral die headjes en die 4lights in die schuine truss richting podium.
jammer van die statieven op podium..

----------


## tomv

thx [:I]

Die plastiek is idd landbouwplastiek, daarachter zitten van die turnrekken (of hoe het ook noemt)
Dat was dus wel een noodzakelijk kwaad. Stoorde niet iig.

----------


## driesmees

Anders kunnen we in maart, de statieven transparant verven?

serieus nu  :Wink: 
Die statieven zaten niet echt in het oog, het viel me pas op toen ik zelf echt op het podium stond...

----------


## LichtNichtje

Zo te zien hennig feestje

Is precies wel een ferme zaal, een hangaar ofzo??

Heb je toevallig foto van je lichttafel?? Heb t nog nooit gezien?

Ook Limburgers????
Even uitleggen, aub  :Wink:  [?][?]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> Is precies wel een ferme zaal, een hangaar ofzo??







> citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_
> Die plastiek is idd landbouwplastiek, daarachter zitten van die turnrekken (of hoe het ook noemt)



Ik zet dan in op "een gymzaal"...  :Big Grin: 


Mooie plaatjes tomv  :Wink:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> Heb je toevallig foto van je lichttafel?



Neem aan dat 't deze is, de Celco Ventura:
http://www.celco.co.uk/products/ventura.htm

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

4000 man?

----------


## tomv

> citaat:Ook Limburgers????



Wij zijn een firma uit het oooh zo mooie Limburg (B) en zijn daar in het (verre) Gent gaan laten zien hoe wij dat in Limburg doen [8D]





> citaat:Ik zet dan in op "een gymzaal"



Helemaal juist!





> citaat:Neem aan dat 't deze is, de Celco Ventura



Alweer helemaal juist [^]





> citaat:4000 man?



Hebben ze mij iig wijsgemaakt. Om u was het daar al vollebak bezig. En bezig gebleven tot 3u. Buiten stond ook nog een hele hoop te eten, ...

----------


## Niek...

Nette klus, alleen vind ik die 4 manfrotto's op het podium wat minder mooi om te zien. Kon de ophanging hier ook niet gevlogen worden?

De trussverlichting is makkelijk en effecttief, maar kon je de lamp niet zo draaien dat ie IN de truss scheen?

Als laatse: misschien eens een kortere sluitertijd proberen met je digitale camera.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zeg Niek.. Wat dacht je van een leesbrilletje [:P] Dat is de meest besproken opmerking van deze topic denk ik..

 :Wink:

----------


## tomv

Toch ff reageren:
die manfrotto's is al genoeg over gezegd;
lampen in truss richten geeft een heel ander effect, wij hangen ze altijd vanbuiten, meer effect door weerkaatsing van alu.

Digitale camera heb ik nog niet zo lang. Heb nog geen tijd gehad om daar eens echt mee te spelen. Persoonlijk vind ik de foto's goed genoeg [:I]

----------


## driesmees

met hoeveel gewicht belastje die manfrotto's?

----------


## Harmen

vind die manfrotto's niet enorm storend, het is een leuk ontwerp als dat niet anders gaat dan met die statieven vooruit..
maare even wat anders, hoe beviel de console??

----------


## tomv

Die console bevalt prima. Ik werk er nog maar een maand of 2-3 mee. (Is eerste tafel waar ik echt mee werk)
Tis wel een tafel die al wat ouder is, wat langzamer, maar bij een show van dit formaat merk je daar niks van.
Snel te programmeren, gemakkelijke effecten te maken, noem maar op. En vooral snel te leren

De belasting van de statieven weet ikzelf niet. Hou ik mij niet mee bezig,
ff zelf rekenen, 1 4-lite,1 SL250, 6m artilan. that's all

----------


## driesmees

hoeveel kan zo'n manfrotto nu ook weer hebben?

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> hoeveel kan zo'n manfrotto nu ook weer hebben?



Ligt een een beetje aan het type, maar de "standaard" (087) die je vaak ziet opduiken is een kleine 30kg te belasten als ik me niet vergis..





> citaat:die manfrotto's is al genoeg over gezegd;



Toch nog even een vraag hierover: Hoe hebben jullie de manfrotto laten kloppelen aan de truss? Een spigot met een clamp op zeker, maar hoe hebben jullie het probleem, dat de truss onder een hoek staat tov de statieven opgelost?

----------


## djlaakie

Maar er staat [u]_4000_</u> man moet dan niet [u]_400_</u> zijn?

----------


## DJ.T

Het ziet er wel wat drukker uit dan 400 man hoor.
400 man in een zaaltje is toch een ander gezicht dacht ik zo.

----------


## tomv

Nogmaals: 'volgens organisatie 4000 man'. (foto's zijn genomen aan het begin en het einde van de avond, en er stonden nog een heel deel volk buiten in de kou [?])

Die manfrotto's hebben we schuin gezet. Die van ons kunnen we stuk kantellen. De hoek tussen de artilan en het statief is wel geen 90°. Deze is wat groter, maar door de clamp's wat minder vast te draaien spande zich dat vanzelf op. [^] Kon geen kant meer op.
duidelijk genoeg??

----------


## rinus bakker

De foto's zijn fraai,
dus resteren mij drie vraagjes:
1) waarom de ophangpunten voor de takels niet in de knopen van de spanten aangebracht [?]
2) wat was de puntlast op het midden van die vierkante truss - daar waar die 4 spokes eronder samenkomen [?]
(op een van de foto's lijkt ie nogal door te buigen)
3) hoeveel gewicht rustte er op die vier statieven op de buhnerand [?]

----------


## tomv

> citaat:
> waarom de ophangpunten voor de takels niet in de knopen van de spanten aangebracht



Knopen van spanten? Ben niet echt thuis in die termen [:I]





> citaat:wat was de puntlast op het midden van die vierkante truss
> hoeveel gewicht rustte er op die vier statieven op de buhnerand



Eerlijk gezegd kan ik hier niks over zeggen.
Enige wat ik weet is dat die vierkante truss S-36 was van prolyte.
En dat eronder 4x 1 SL250 (12kg) en 1 4-lite hing en 6m artilan.

----------


## Upgrading your system

> citaat:Eerlijk gezegd kan ik hier niks over zeggen.
> Enige wat ik weet is dat die vierkante truss S-36 was van prolyte.
> En dat eronder 4x 1 SL250 (12kg) en 1 4-lite hing en 6m artilan.



Ik hoop dat ik hieruit mag opmaken dat jij niet de rigging hebt gedaan?? want ik zou het een kwalijke zaak vinden als je hier geen berekeningen voor hebt gemaakt.

----------


## driesmees

dat kan je daaruit opmaken, naar wat ik heb begrepen tijdens een chat met tom, is dat een collega (ook een tom) alles heeft getekend en dus ook berekend neem ik aan...

----------


## tomv

@ UYS:
Idd. ik heb de rigging niet gedaan hier.
Andere tom (lekker gemakkelijk [^]) die heeft dit ontworpen en de baas heeft de rigging goedgekeurd.

----------


## Harmen

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_





> En dat eronder 4x 1 SL250 (12kg) en 1 4-lite hing en 6m artilan.



movitec sl 250 van 12 kg? [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

SL250 = 16 kg ...

mvg,

----------


## axs

Gelul en vooral het RADEN naar het gewicht van een SL250 is wel serieus off topic.
16kg is en blijft het... voor degenen die denken dat het hoogstens 10kg is... serieus er langs dus!

BACK ON TOPIC!


En nog een opmerking: als jullie dit kunnen uitrekenen door gewoon de gewichten op te tellen... SUCCES, maar je zou wel eens serieus mis kunnen uitkomen!
Je zit hier met een niet te onderschatten hoek tussen de truss en de statieven.

Blijkbaar weer een eens het bewijs dat vele mensen wel de klok horen luiden, maar ... ergens iets met hangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_
> Knopen van spanten? Ben niet echt thuis in die termen [:I]



Dan ga ik dat uitleggen.
Een knoop (of 'knooppunt', Eng: 'node point' of 'panel point') is de plaats waar de wandstaven (=diagonalen en vertikalen) in een vakwerkligger samenkomen met de randsateven (= zeg maar de 'dikke' onder en bovenranden).
En dus kun je nu in je truss ook tenminste weer met 5 nieuwe begrippen die als geometrische eenheden aanwijzen.
Een daarbij de 1e vraag nog eens toegelicht:
in vakwerkliggers zoals dat spant of een truss wordt ervan uitgegaan in de berekeningen dat de krachten aangrijpen in de knooppunten, en daarmee de kracht(en) - in druk of in trek - in de lengteas van de verschillende wand- en randstaven werken en niet dwars erop.
Voor een truss (met maar heel korte afstanden tussen de knopen) is de vuistregel dat alles boven de 50-100kg perse in - of pal tegen - de knoop moet aangrijpen. 
Voor spanten in de diverse soorten halleen is de variatie oneindig veel groter en is het aan de constructeur / ingenieur om te vertellen wat er nog aan belasting buiten de knoopunten is toegelaten.

----------


## Dj Nvie

wat stond/hing(/lag?) er aan geluid?

----------


## driesmees

naar wat tom mij op MSN zei:
           12xsl250
           6xIwash575EB
           6xsixbar
           3xACL
           4xblinder (maximum)
           6 elektrotakels
           nog gewoon takels
           line array voort geluid (2x8kW)

[edit]
sorry, khad niet gelezen dat het over geluid ging, een hele dag fysica blokken is niet gezond!!!

----------


## tomv

12 x W8LM
4 x W8LS
6 x crest versterker (type weet ik nie vanbuiten)
2 x EV zelf amped als fill in.
1 x DJM600
2 x SL1200
2 x CDJ1000

zoiets zalt geweest zijn.

----------

